# Squash (the drink)



## goingtobcn

Hello,

Does anyone know where I can buy squash - orange, blackcurrant, whatever? Like the Robinson's stuff in the UK? We always used to have the supermarket version of this and I like it as it means I drink more water, but can't find anything in the supermarkets round here... Any ideas? Don't want to pay loads in one of those shops where they sell things from the UK at high prices, just wondered if a similar thing exists here...

Thanks in advance


----------



## fergie

If you have an Iceland branch near you they will sell it.


----------



## jojo

Carrefour do it too

Jo xxx


----------



## goingtobcn

Oh, I didn't realise Iceland existed over here! Haven't seen any, but certainly seen a Carrefour, so will get some next time I'm there 

Thank you!


----------



## fergie

Yes Iceland Overseas is in Spain, I looked at their website, and they don't seem to have a branch near Barcelona. In fact I think Javea is the furthest up the Costa's they have spread. Last Christmas when I was in our local store-quite a big one, two coach loads of customers were just leaving with their trolleys stacked,and packing them into the coaches, I am not sure where they came from. Iceland seems to be very popular here amongst expats, I've also seen quite a lot of Spaniards and Germans using it to, I am sure they will expand further north at some point.


----------



## xabiaxica

fergie said:


> Yes Iceland Overseas is in Spain, I looked at their website, and they don't seem to have a branch near Barcelona. In fact I think Javea is the furthest up the Costa's they have spread. Last Christmas when I was in our local store-quite a big one, two coach loads of customers were just leaving with their trolleys stacked,and packing them into the coaches, I am not sure where they came from. Iceland seems to be very popular here amongst expats, I've also seen quite a lot of Spaniards and Germans using it to, I am sure they will expand further north at some point.


yes, the Spanish LOVE the cakes & gateaux & icecream

I've seen a lot of them buying toiletries too


----------



## donz

in response to your question though I have not yet seen a version in Spanish supermarkets that is not imported and as such is at a higher price.

I always end up buying mine in Iceland or in Morrisons in Gibraltar as I too drink loads of it


----------



## gus-lopez

Eroskis .It is manufactured by Rives & is available in passion fruit, blackberry, orange, etc; etc.

Documento sin título

It is on here as 'mixers' but it says on the bottle dilutable 2/1. They mustsell it somewhere as the languages on the bottle are Spanish & English !


----------



## samthemainman

Carrefour do Robinsons Apple & Blackcurrant, Lemon and Orange - I've been to several in the Valencia city area and they all have it in their international section.


----------



## goingtobcn

Thanks all 



gus-lopez said:


> Eroskis .It is manufactured by Rives & is available in passion fruit, blackberry, orange, etc; etc.
> 
> Documento sin título
> 
> It is on here as 'mixers' but it says on the bottle dilutable 2/1. They mustsell it somewhere as the languages on the bottle are Spanish & English !


Have you seen this in Eroski? That's our local supermarket


----------



## dunmovin

you will also find diluting juice in Supervalu


----------



## baldilocks

goingtobcn said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy squash - orange, blackcurrant, whatever? Like the Robinson's stuff in the UK? We always used to have the supermarket version of this and I like it as it means I drink more water, but can't find anything in the supermarkets round here... Any ideas? Don't want to pay loads in one of those shops where they sell things from the UK at high prices, just wondered if a similar thing exists here...
> 
> Thanks in advance


For the most part no they don't, at least not around here - there's no need with fruit juice readily available (often freshly squeezed). The squashes were cheap way of Brits getting a fruit flavoured vitamin C drink before juices became available, and I much prefer a class of *fresh* orange juice with my lunch.


----------



## goingtobcn

baldilocks said:


> For the most part no they don't, at least not around here - there's no need with fruit juice readily available (often freshly squeezed). The squashes were cheap way of Brits getting a fruit flavoured vitamin C drink before juices became available, and I much prefer a class of *fresh* orange juice with my lunch.


I love fresh juice too, but don't want to drink it all the time - I drink a lot (of non-alocoholic drinks!) and don't want too much sugar from fresh juices, so drink a lot of no added sugar squash. It's hard to beat a glass of fresh orange juice though  I was surprised when they offered me sugar with one in a cafe - it's so sweet already!


----------



## samthemainman

Exactly - I love fresh juice too especially here - but it's loaded with (natural) sugar and can be bad for your teeth outside of mealtimes. (I sound like a sourpuss I know)... Despite the artificial sweetener at least squash is healthier than juice or fizzy stuff! 

What are amazing right now in Valencia are fresh local clementines - gorgeous - vitamin C AND fibre.


----------



## goingtobcn

samthemainman said:


> Exactly - I love fresh juice too especially here - but it's loaded with (natural) sugar and can be bad for your teeth outside of mealtimes. (I sound like a sourpuss I know)... Despite the artificial sweetener at least squash is healthier than juice or fizzy stuff!
> 
> What are amazing right now in Valencia are fresh local clementines - gorgeous - vitamin C AND fibre.


Exactly. Mmm we've got some lovely clementines too, not sure where they were grown, but so sweet and juicy


----------

